# Touche Suppr ?



## Ichabod Crane (29 Décembre 2005)

Salut, j'ai acheter un PowerBook 17" dernier modèle et je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un sait s'il y a une touche de substitution à la touche "suppr" qui se trouve sur le clavier d'un i-mac par exemple ?

Désolé si la question a déjà été posé. 

Merci.


----------



## SadChief (29 Décembre 2005)

La combinaison des touches 'fn'+'retour' change le sens de l'effet de la flèche de la touche 'retour': suppression non plus vers la gauche, mais vers la droite du point d'insertion.

SadChief


----------



## Ichabod Crane (29 Décembre 2005)

J'ai essayé, j'ai réussi et je t'en remercie


----------

